# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ΠΩΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ εξαρτήματα της sony KLV-27HR3

## delatollas89

Πωλούνται σε καλη τιμη τα :
#main board (+scart / rca mini boards)
#inverter
#T-Con
#Τροφοδοτικό

Είτε όλα μαζι, ειτε μεμονομένα.
Για παραπανω πληροφορίες ρωτηστε με απο κατω ή σε μήνυμα.

----------

